# Top link bar for county line brush hog



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a four foot county line rotary cutter for my Ford 3000 tractor. The tractor uses a class I hitch. The connections to the bottom that connect to the lift arms are class 1. The holes on the cutter for the top link are 1 inch wide and need a class 2 bar and pin. I plan on getting a class 2 bar and taking the end out and exchanging it for the class 1 end on the implement side so that the part on the tractor is class 1 and the connection on the cutter is class 2. Is that what I should do?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

JG,

I think that you should use a CAT I top link and forget about crossovers to CAT II. Your 4' cutter doesn't represent much of a load. If the top link pin doesn't want to stay in place, you can always get a big washer as a keeper. 

A 4' cutter behind a Ford 3000 is going to look strange. What I would do, is exchange the 4' cutter for a 5' cutter, and continue to use a CAT I link.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Duplicate copy - deleted


----------



## case580sl (Jan 2, 2012)

might try cat I pin with cat I to cat II bushings on either side of your top link swivel.


----------

